# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Maqueta del puente sobre el estrecho de Gibraltar en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 1' 58'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1140/1469065/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

Lo que más me ha gustado es el remate superior de los pilares.

----------

